# Maven project build error (String index out of range: 1)



## Siri (15. Mai 2012)

Generate failed and i got that error message. Anyone knows what could be the reason? Im on a windows system, the source should work on windows aswell, but compiles only on linux as it seems

Full maven error (i removed the project name):

[ERROR] Failed to execute goal (...):1.0-SNAPSHOT:generate (default) on project (...): Execution default of goal (...):1.0-SNAPSHOT:generate failed: String index out of range: 1


any help would be nice, i rly need that problem solved


----------



## Marcinek (17. Mai 2012)

Hi Siri,

you are trying to access a string with an index of 1. This String ist either empty or has only one char. Thus you can not access the char at index 1.

In java the first index is 0.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kama (19. Mai 2012)

hi,

can you give some more details like Maven version, which plugins is involved and may be an excerpt of your pom which contains the plugin configuration which you are using...than it might be simpler to help...

Kind regards
Karl-Heinz Marbaise


----------

